# Thursday's bird hunt



## Gearhead1 (Oct 26, 2008)

I was pheasant hunting with two buddies last Thursday afternoon. I was the only one to take a bird, and shot this one in the last five minutes we were out. We ate it for dinner tonight and it was pretty good.


----------



## lawrencetreeman (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats on your bird. Here in Kansas season don't open till this Saturday and I'm too busy to go for a couple weeks.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Nov 10, 2008)

You guys are soooooo lucky to have pheasants period...they dissapeared from my part of Va. years ago, hunted them here and southern Pa./western Md.


----------



## A. Stanton (Nov 10, 2008)

Good shooting.


----------



## Fastcast (Nov 13, 2008)

Here's mine from this past Sat.....Parker did all the hard work....It was getting a little stiff by time I wondered home but mmmmmm, still tasted mighty good!


----------

